# Waterfowl Slam Reminder



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Waterfowl slam is up for new purchase again under the license section. Good way to support local state habitat and projects. If you don't know what it is here is a link to the about page:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/waterfowl/1250-the-utah-waterfowl-slam.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well what I have heard about this is not true. the price is to crazy again. 2nd what up with putting money in to the J dike when there no water there for it and what the point of having it there ? Let see if we can get the right answer on this.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> well what I have heard about this is not true. the price is to crazy again. 2nd what up with putting money in to the J dike when there no water there for it and what the point of having it there ? Let see if we can get the right answer on this.


Are you upset at the J Dike being restored or at the Waterfowl Slam program? What have you heard that is not true?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Are you upset at the J Dike being restored or at the Waterfowl Slam program? What have you heard that is not true?


No im not upset.I just dont understand what the point of rebuilding it and no body can give me the answer on it that the sad part.the only thing I have heard about it it that folwminded guys want to rebuild it so the can make it a draw area only. Witch I think is bs. About the slam part I dont care it sounds fun but Im not paying the 35 bucks to do it.That a little pricey. Every one ask for options how to make it better and every one said lower teh price and it goes up instead if im right on that.Nothing against you Jeff so dont think that. I know you have been in on the meetings.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

There are changes coming to the Waterfowl Slam program this year. The price will be coming down. I don't think that has changed in the DWR system yet but it should soon. 

This year when you sign up, you will also get a Utah Waterfowl Slam t-shirt. Those that complete a slam will be entered in a raffle for prizes at the end of the event. 

If anyone has suggestions for this program, please share them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> .the only thing I have heard about it it that folwminded guys want to rebuild it so the can make it a draw area only. Witch I think is bs..


 Can someone please confirm or deny this? If this statement is true it is BAD BAD BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Can someone please confirm or deny this? If this statement is true it is BAD BAD BAD!!!!!!!


A little off topic for this thread but the only thing I have heard is that there are a very limited number of people at the DWR that feel blind draws are a good idea. I do know that the manager of Farmington Bay is strongly opposed to this. I can't speak for Fowlminded but I have never heard anyone of them say they want a blind draw.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Can someone please confirm or deny this? If this statement is true it is BAD BAD BAD!!!!!!!


Here is Fowlminded's response:

Shawn Mclachlan No we don't want a draw area there was talk of that at a few of the meetings and we told the DNR that if that was what they had in mind that we would NOT help fund the project the assured us that would not happen


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

So who are these Fowlminded guys and why do they have any say or pull with what happens to our hunting areas??


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

jb1 said:


> So who are these Fowlminded guys and why do they have any say or pull with what happens to our hunting areas??


"FOWL MINDED is a Utah based organization committed to the conservation, preservation, and improvement of Utah's waterfowl and upland game habitat."

www.fowlminded.com


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> There are changes coming to the Waterfowl Slam program this year. The price will be coming down. I don't think that has changed in the DWR system yet but it should soon.
> 
> This year when you sign up, you will also get a Utah Waterfowl Slam t-shirt. Those that complete a slam will be entered in a raffle for prizes at the end of the event.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions for this program, please share them.


Well that's good to hear, I think that will add some people to the list who participate.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Has anybody heard what this years "slams" will consist of this year? They were supposed to have different slam qualifications each year from what I remember.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Has anybody heard what this years "slams" will consist of this year? They were supposed to have different slam qualifications each year from what I remember.


In addition to the 7 Slams from last year, there will be 3 new slams for this year. 
The Goose Slam (Four Canada Geese in one day)
The WMA Slam (Visiting Salt Creek, Public Shooting Grounds, Harold Crane, Ogden Bay, Howards Slough, Farmington Bay, Clear Lake, and Bicknell Bottoms and taking photos by the entrance sign)
The Teal Slam (7 Drake Teal in one day)

There is also a newly created Facebook page for those of you on Facebook that you can like and share information on. Do a search for Utah Waterfowl Slam.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Has anybody heard what this years "slams" will consist of this year? They were supposed to have different slam qualifications each year from what I remember.


Bigbull, this years "slam" will consist of ME SLAM'IN DUCKS!! the cost of this "slam" will be at the expense of all the gas I put in the truck and boat, more decoys bought, scouting trips and of course SEVERAL 44oz Dr. Peppers for the drive!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Bigbull, this years "slam" will consist of ME SLAM'IN DUCKS!! the cost of this "slam" will be at the expense of all the gas I put in the truck and boat, more decoys bought, scouting trips and of course SEVERAL 44oz Dr. Peppers for the drive!


Sounds good Goosefreak!! Let's get together again this year and get the goose slam!!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

From The DWR biologists mouth, I hope this answers questions and clears up the rumors as to why the money went there. 




"The J-dike was originally constructed before the flood in the 80's. It has never been rebuilt, however there is still a dike footprint there. As with most areas along the eastern shores of the GSL, the J-dike area has been inundated with Phragmites. We have learned that in order to kill Phragmites, managers have to have the ability to control the water. Therefore, by reconstructing the J-dike, managers will have the ability to control the water AND Phragmites and provide important habitat to waterfowl and shorebirds. In order to go about reconstructing the dike, Fowl minded was gracious enough to donate $9,000 to the cause. I was able to find other restricted dollars ($21,000) and match that with federal dollars to get enough to rebuild the dike. Now, we will start the process of conducting a wetland delineation, designing the project ( I would like to extend the dike back to the east to be a more true impoundment, if the Army Corps will approve?), apply and hopefully receive Army Corps of Engineers permit, go through the state process of finding a construction company to do the work, and actually doing the construction. Last year, the cows did a pretty good job, however we got in trouble for messing up some Phragmites study plots. So, this year the cows are grazing on the northwest side of the J-dike area and working their way east. However, next year we will resume grazing by the Unit one dike so we can see what we are working with. Construction won't happen until the summer of 2015. Once the dike is complete, it will be open to anyone who wants to hunt it, as long as they are 600 feet from the Unit one dike! It will NOT be a limited entry blind draw area. The J-dike area will be fed with water from both Unit one and Farmington Creek. The dike itself will have 4-5 water control structures, so we can dictate the water levels. I hope this clears things up a bit!!!!"


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

As far as the price goes I think I spent more in gas for marsh clean ups and planting dikes what's a few more dollars for a good LOCAL cause.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> As far as the price goes I think I spent more in gas for marsh clean ups and planting dikes what's a few more dollars for a good LOCAL cause.


 Nothing wrong with paying a reasonable fee to participate. IMO last year the fee was set too high for the trial run of the program. Hopefully this year the fee will be considerably lower and we can get all, or at least most of the 17,000+ Utah waterfowlers on board with this, that would be something. There are guys that hunt 80+ days a season, others that hunt weekends only, and some that probably only go out on the opener. Hopefully this program will be appealing to all, and it will get the support it needs to go forward. I believe good things will come from it.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

jb1 said:


> So who are these Fowlminded guys and why do they have any say or pull with what happens to our hunting areas??


These are the guys that provide the manpower for marsh cleanups, bullrush plantings on the dikes and any other projects that any group sponsors. They also play a big part in the youth fair and other waterfowl events. They don't have the money DU has but what they do generate is put toward youth programs and local projects on public land.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> These are the guys that provide the manpower for marsh cleanups, bullrush plantings on the dikes and any other projects that any group sponsors. They also play a big part in the youth fair and other waterfowl events. They don't have the money DU has but what they do generate is put toward youth programs and local projects on public land.


 They're not the only ones that provide manpower, don't fool yourself. There are a lot of guys that show up and volunteer for projects such as cleanups, nesting projects, plantings and bandings. While this group does help support our local WMA's, Youth Fair and other events there are others that contribute as well. 
I tend to worry every time a private group organizes and starts raising money to hand over to the DWR. I don't want to see Utah waterfowling turning into something like our Big Game hunting has. You know with special interest groups running the show.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't recall saying they are the only ones.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> These are the guys that provide the manpower for marsh cleanups, bullrush plantings on the dikes and any other projects that any group sponsors. They also play a big part in the youth fair and other waterfowl events. They don't have the money DU has but what they do generate is put toward youth programs and local projects on public land.


they are not the only ones there doing this stuff. so dont think that. There was fowl minded,delta,du members,just some good friends that hunt together there utah marsh hunters.. At the the banding this year I did not see one fowl minded person there. but there was some guys from the Air boaters, mud motors assc,du and delta memebers and family. these are the people that make this stuff happen.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr. Gleed, I don't know what your problem is with Fowlminded you have posted ba info about them all over the place and have been proven wrong. You apologized on Facebook where people know who you are but continue the bashing here what's up with that?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

just for the record im not bashing fowl minded like some of you think im.I called them out on some stuff and we got that taken care of. Im just pointing out that they are not the only ones doing these marsh clean up and so on. There are plenty of other groups and people out there that are helping with them that are not part of any groups. just to clear that up so some of you guys dont get a bent out of shape and take it the wrong way.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Pm from Dustin just as well keep it in the open.

I have only bashed them once on that post. The other post was not bashing.I was pointing out they are not the only ones doing that stuff. Like you made it sound. Do I have a problem with them yea I do in a away. Did they prove me wrong on what I said ion facebook NO they did not. I asked a question and it got answered by them and the rich. That was all not there was no proving any body wrong.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I think Dustin was simply implying that they are not THE ONLY ONES out "providing the man power"

:yield:


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I seem to recall agreeing with that statement. In fact I've been to numerous projects (not the fun duck banding) involving cleaning up trash and other general projects with Delta waterfowl, conservation corps Fowlminded and members of the general public this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> I think Dustin was simply implying that they are not THE ONLY ONES out "providing the man power"
> 
> :yield:


thank you that what I was saying.Im glad some body got what I was saying. About my first post on here and the ones that seen on facebook has been cleared up and we have talked about it and that done and we have all moved on from that. both of my question have been answered by both party's.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

jb1 said:


> So who are these Fowlminded guys and why do they have any say or pull with what happens to our hunting areas??


 Possibly because they raise money and hand it over to the DWR, you know like SFW but on a smaller scale. Again, I have concerns when groups like this organize and money starts going hand to hand. Does this give them more of a voice in the future for Utah waterfowl hunting?
Does this group take money out for administrative fees? Or does every dollar raised go directly to Utah marshes? 
I know the Fowlminded group has done some really good things in the past toward helping not only our marshes but people too. I commend them on their efforts for that. So while we are being "open" lets see if we can get some answers on what this group is all about. Heck, maybe more guys will jump on board and support their efforts even more. There's gotta be more to it than just the black hoodies and window decals. J/K


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I know Shawn doesn't take anything from Fowl Minded and has spent a lot if money out of pocket as well as the other members. They are simply trying to help local public wetlands and programs. The money that was given to the J **** program was based on a recommendation from the state Biologist and the lack of unrestricted funds to take care of such programs. The slam program bands I know we're partially paid for by Fowl Minded as well as others as a way of getting money that could be used as The biologists saw fit instead of some politician saw fit. I personally like the idea of an organization that wants to help local public lands and youth programs and the decisions on where the money is spent is a local decision not by permission of someone who doesn't even live here.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I also think anyone who raises money to benefit public lands should have some say where the money is spent. Would any of you donate to something you didn't agree with?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> I also think anyone who raises money to benefit public lands should have some say where the money is spent. Would any of you donate to something you didn't agree with?


 First off I like the idea of keeping local money raised to be used for local projects. Yes, groups that raise money should have a say where the money is spent, and make sure there is accountability from the receiving end user as to where the money was spent. I however do not think any money raised by any private organization should give that group a stronger voice than any other average Joe hunter when it comes time for decision making by the DWR. This is where it starts to get tricky.....You know like when someone gives you something or does something extra for you, then you feel like you have to return the favor. That's where my concern lies. 
Like I said earlier, I think fowlminded has done a pretty good job so far with things, and hopefully waterfowl and hunters will benefit from their efforts. Utmuddguy, just curious are you part of fowlminded? You have responded to a lot of comments about this so I am assuming that maybe you are.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v typed, deleted and retyped and repeated, I cant come up with anything I want to respond with, except: I'm all for donations! i'm grateful for the time and effort some people give, but the second that starts to have persuasion in unlogical public land restrictions, that gives me a MAD-on. now if its a votable change/restriction as long as we the people (in this case "we the Waterfowlers") benefit from it, I could go for it because lets face it, some of us just don't have the time on our hands or money in our pocket to devote our time like some of these guys can, that doesn't make you or I any less dedicated to the cause. I buy a duck stamp, Member of DU, pick up extra empty shells when i'm out hunting, Hell i'v even even stopped my truck and insured mother mallard gets her ducklings safely across the road, I do what I can. I don't want to see my hunting opportunity become more restricted on my own land because I don't have the time or funding to buy it. so.......... thank you to ALL who give honest donations, service, and are passionate. lets keep it honest. lets all remember we all want the best hunting we can get, lets all do our part in what/any way we can, weather we are represented by an organization, or as an individual. we all want the same end results.............and I cant take this heat anymore!! i'm ready for October mosquitoes!!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> First off I like the idea of keeping local money raised to be used for local projects. Yes, groups that raise money should have a say where the money is spent, and make sure there is accountability from the receiving end user as to where the money was spent. I however do not think any money raised by any private organization should give that group a stronger voice than any other average Joe hunter when it comes time for decision making by the DWR. This is where it starts to get tricky.....You know like when someone gives you something or does something extra for you, then you feel like you have to return the favor. That's where my concern lies.
> Like I said earlier, I think fowlminded has done a pretty good job so far with things, and hopefully waterfowl and hunters will benefit from their efforts. Utmuddguy, just curious are you part of fowlminded? You have responded to a lot of comments about this so I am assuming that maybe you are.


 Fowlmouth, I wanted to comment real quick from my point of view. I know Shawn and a bunch of the Fowl Minded fella's very well. I consider Shawn to be a very good friend. We visit often about our shared passion and have been on the same service projects together and will do many more in the future. I have yet to see and do not feel that Fowl Minded has any intent in being able to sway or influence DWR decisions on WMA's. These guys have the pure intent of giving back locally rather than seeing their funds spent elsewhere. I hope this helps in some small way.

I must agree with the fella that commented after you, I am so sick of this heat and cannot wait until we can see our breath in the crisp morning air again!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

First of all Fowl Minded has a board. I'm not on it and have never attended one of their meetings. I fully support what they do and consider the guys there close friends as well a Troy and Jeff from Delta I try to help both groups as they need it. I dont know where this extra say over and above everyone else idea came from. This whole thing started over someone asking why do they get to decide? They didn't Rich had a project and needed money they provided the funds they could and he took it from there.
I'm a hunter I love the marshes and spend as much time as I can in the field. I try to help any good cause I can no matter what group is at the helm. I do however like the idea of my efforts going to local public land and hope my boy has the opportunities I have had. That being said I watched access to rivers get squashed by our legislature and governor to appease land owners and I will fight tooth and nail against any group that wants to restrict my access to public lands. I hope everyone will support Rich in this project and hopefully he can revitalize the unit for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

For the most part we as avid waterfowl hunters in utah share the same passion for our public lands and need to ban together to ensure these public lands are here for future generations to enjoy. See you in the marsh....


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope this answers some questions.




__ https://www.facebook.com/FowlMinded/posts/568616746581768



"Lately it has seems we have come under a little fire and as in life this is not something we hide from or run from. Tonight we had a conference call and I listened to the founder of Fowl Minded discuss what we stand for and who we are. So I will answer to some of the public opinion I have been reading. We believe in public land for all, conservation for our feathered friends and dragging our youth into the blind with us. We believe in giving more then we take. We are not a private interest group nor do we do this for personal gain. None of our 5 make or take any financial gain from this. We love the outdoors and playing in the mud. Yes, this is more then wearing a black hoody but I'm **** proud to wear mine! I'm proud to call everyone that supports us and has jumped into lend their time, money and sweat into projects my brothers and sisters!"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't mean to ruffle feathers or throw anyone in the coals, I just had more questions than answers. Thanks for their response and clearing up some questions.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Price is updated $20 for the slam this year. Put money into our great states waterfowl.


----------

